# Tunze, Nero, MP40; which is better long term



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

My tank is a 125 gl, 6ft and I need help with choosing power heads, I’m not interested in Jebao, Coral Box or any of the other cheapos,

I want something that’s going to last long term, I had bought two Nero 5; I don’t think they’re powerful enough to reach 6 ft with good flow plus one of them isn’t working and that’s only 4 months old, I was gonna buy 3 Nero 3 to go on the back of the tank but now since the Nero 5 has failed, I’m not happy with them.

Tunze, I like them but they aren’t as programmable, not wifi controlled and they’re on the big side, but they are affordable and have a good reputation.

Eco tech, Mp40, they are pricey and the et sides fail too often too fast, great programmability, pricey again but are powerful. I want quality and I’d love to get 5 years out of won.

I’d be buying at least 4 pumps, on the ends and on the back, any ideas? What would you buy?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Of them all, I prefer Tunze. Never had a problem from the 60XX series powerheads from the early 2000's and I know they are still running to this day from conversations from my colleague that I have left my clients to, same with 6105 from the 2010's.

Tunze 6105's with the wide mouth cover (I think they come included with the kit now) will serve you well. Cords in the aquarium, a VERY minor "inconvenience"


----------



## univalreef (Apr 2, 2014)

I like dead silent pumps. (forgive my English)

Here what I am using

Tunze (60XX series powerheads from the early 2000') they are vibrating and making noise so I am using them for mixing Saltwater
Tunze (nanostream) vibrating and making noise since day one, I am using them for my basement tank
MP30 quiet drive, it also not quiet, I changed 2 times the water-size in 4 years.
5 Nero 5 (2 of them are first generation) and 2 Nero 3, I love them; no issue very quiet (almost dead silent). for my 5-foot Redsea reefer and 4-foot Redsea reefer


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

I like quiet too, like dead quiet and the neros are that, maybe I should just send this busted nero5 for repair and stay the course with them, I do think that 3 Nero 3s on the back running at a reduced rate will enhance the two nero5s, they are pretty good value for the buck, wifi controllable and smallish. Thanks for your insight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshthebox (Nov 30, 2017)

I'd either go with Tunze or Ecotech. The programmable modes for the Nero pumps aren't that great in my opinion. The Nero is quiet though...


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

I like the eco tech don’t get me wrong, who doesn’t but I had a MP10 and had to change the wet side twice in 3 years and I’ve heard that the Mp40 aren’t much better, 
The price is pretty good when it comes to a smart pump, the Tunze pump is probably the most reliable but they are noisy, my tank is in my living room so forget them plus they are rather large,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshthebox (Nov 30, 2017)

Agreed, the Tunze pumps are unsightly. I've never had a problem with Vortech pumps, but I also never clean the magnetic part in vinegar. The Nero is nice, I just don't like the fact that it lacks some programming features like reefcrest and gyre mode. Funny thing is that the nero and vortech are both produced by the same company. (Ecotech bought AI). Regardless of what you choose, both will perform well.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Whatever said:


> I like the eco tech don’t get me wrong, who doesn’t but I had a MP10 and had to change the wet side twice in 3 years and I’ve heard that the Mp40 aren’t much better,
> The price is pretty good when it comes to a smart pump, the Tunze pump is probably the most reliable but they are noisy, my tank is in my living room so forget them plus they are rather large,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess the lack of programming on the Nero isn’t good but I like the Nero pump, they’re smaller, cheaper, good quality, quiet, don’t have the controller and power pack per se, wifi compatible. We will see what the warranty is like when I look after this Nero 5, if it’s good then I will go with the 3 Nero 3s, the Ecotech are really good, the MP60 is pricey, I can see using the MP40 for years and feeling good about the pump, at 500 a piece, they are nice. They are bigger in the tank. Having two Nero pumps now means that they all act off of one. Thanks for your help


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

I keep going back and forth between the one Mp40 with battery backup and 3 Nero 3 for the back of the tank, I have 2 Nero 5s and the vortech return pump with one battery back up so I could go either way, total cost for the Nero 3s would be 627 plus tax and the other would be 758 plus tax, The Neros may give me better over all coverage. But the Mp40 is nice.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joshthebox (Nov 30, 2017)

I'd probably go with the MP40. But you're right, it's better to have multiple small pumps compared to a few large ones.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Ya 2 Mp40 with another batter back up would be 1250 plus tax, it just seems like a lot for a softy/Lps tank, if it were for Sps that would be different, I’ve got 8 leathers in the tank, nice leathers not just anything and a few of them are going to be sold when they’re a bit bigger, I’ll post a pic or two, the fluorescent green toadstool is really nice, the yellow toadstool has lost its colour, not happy about that but it may come back, the grn finger leather is nice as well










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshthebox (Nov 30, 2017)

Whatever said:


> Ya 2 Mp40 with another batter back up would be 1250 plus tax, it just seems like a lot for a softy/Lps tank, if it were for Sps that would be different, I’ve got 8 leathers in the tank, nice leathers not just anything and a few of them are going to be sold when they’re a bit bigger, I’ll post a pic or two, the fluorescent green toadstool is really nice, the yellow toadstool has lost its colour, not happy about that but it may come back, the grn finger leather is nice as well
> View attachment 306445
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I also enjoy keeping soft corals. Helps add some movement to my SPS filled tanks. I have a yellow leather but mine keeps its yellow. Give it high flow and strong daylighting like an SPS. It'll turn green/brown under blue LED.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Ya it’s pretty blue in there. Day time whites are not there at all, I’ve got 2 AI blue sols and the other leds are blue mostly. So your tank is mostly SPS. And white light is required for them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshthebox (Nov 30, 2017)

Whatever said:


> Ya it’s pretty blue in there. Day time whites are not there at all, I’ve got 2 AI blue sols and the other leds are blue mostly. So your tank is mostly SPS. And white light is required for them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


White light isn't required to grow SPS, but I find their growth and colour is great under white light. They're usually found in shallow water in nature, so they get a lot of daylight. Same goes for the yellow leather (Sarcophyton elegans). If you want it to regain its yellow, it needs white light.


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Ok I get it, I have the two blue sold, they’re not gonna be white, the other 3 led pendants are tied in together on one controller, set up as 1,3,5 let’s say I introduce more white on them, it’s gonna change everything, which isn’t so bad cause my growth is none to very little, will white help with growth?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Sols not sold


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshthebox (Nov 30, 2017)

Whatever said:


> Ok I get it, I have the two blue sold, they’re not gonna be white, the other 3 led pendants are tied in together on one controller, set up as 1,3,5 let’s say I introduce more white on them, it’s gonna change everything, which isn’t so bad cause my growth is none to very little, will white help with growth?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, try adding a daylight period and see if things improve! Also keep your water parameters stable, it'll help with growth


----------



## Whatever (Sep 12, 2018)

Update
My other Nero5 crapped out, it’s under warranty but still, I purchased a MP4O new, I’m already impressed by the quality.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshthebox (Nov 30, 2017)

Whatever said:


> Update
> My other Nero5 crapped out, it’s under warranty but still, I purchased a MP4O new, I’m already impressed by the quality.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crazy! 

Glad you're happy with the MP. You really can't go wrong with them.


----------

